# Forum Game... "Good Wish/Bad Wish"



## Beegers (Jan 5, 2006)

A forum game you psychos would enjoy... :wacko: 

The first person makes a wish, any logical or whatever wish...should be on a good side...  

The person to reply has to 'grant that wish' but turn it into something bad as well...basically like there are consequences to a good thing. :glare: 

Such as: 1st person "I wish for a new car." B) 

2nd person "Wish granted, you get your new car but on your way home you rear end a police cruiser (totals both cars) and now you're still stuck with payments" then person 2 makes their wish and person #3 'grants' it and makes a wish, so on and so on. :glare: 

Got it? Good. h34r: 






"I wish for a million dollars tax free" :wacko:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish granted, you get a million dollars tax free, but on the way out of the bank you are robbed, and shot in the chest, the roober runs out into the street and it hit by a bus, the bus wrecks and bursts into flames, trapping everyone on board, then it explodes, the money is burned.

(the other one was much worse)



I wish I could find my nail clippers.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish granted, however you now have nails that gorw 3 feet per day.

I wish for all of our troops overseas to return home safely.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish granted....troops return home, now every civilian with medical training is sent overseas all over the world to aid in different disasters leaving people back home with no medical personnel to be found.

I wish September was here already so I can go to vegas for my vacation! :wacko:


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish granted. You go take a nap and are awakened by your partner telling you if you don't get up you are going to miss your plane. As you enter the airport you witness an elderly lady collapse. You do your assessment deciding she is having an MI. An undertrained security guard sees you and arrests you for assault. Local police show up after the patient has been taken by EMS and haul you off to jail. By the time everything is sorted out you miss your entire vacation.


I wish that every once in awhile, everyone would just be nice.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 5, 2006)

Wish granted, Homeland Insecurity mitigates the burning of the white house via protests by having the pharmacabal spike all major water supplys with cia grade MK-Ultra prozac, everyone walks around like Mr. Rogers claiming it's a wonderful day in the nieghborhood....

I wish i had a bottle in front of me....

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 6, 2006)

Wish granted, you have a bottle of mineral oil in front of you... You drank it all and well... :wacko: 


I wish I had an Oscar Mayer Weiner Whistle.. Yanno, the red ones that look like the weiner mobile? Ya.. I wish I had one of those.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2006)

WISH GRANTED.  

You have your Weiner Whistle and begin skipping merrily down the sidewalk.  As you blow in it making the tune of "My Bologna has a first name..." you witness a city bus vs. a pedestrian accident.  As you rush over to offer your assistance, you trip on the curb, causing the weiner to lodge in your throat.

You last breaths are taken and the responding EMS crew (including JON as the medic on board) sings along to "....oh I love to eat it every day....and if you ask my why I'll say...."  but the song cannot be finished.


I wish I had my job with EMS!!!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 6, 2006)

WISH GRANTED!

You get your job with EMS and every call for the first year is a puker, pooper and/or generally uncooperative patient. (sounds like running the midnight shift in Morgantown!) 

I wish for a haz-mat ops and firefighter 2 class.


----------



## almostglue (Jan 11, 2006)

Wish granted, but during your haz-mat ops testing drill you realize the 'dummy' can of hazardous materials has been replaced with a can of chlorine gas stolen from your local research facilities.  You quickly put on your gas mask but as you do some reducing agent reacts with the gas and an explosion ensues.  You are caught in the middle and are burned to a crisp before ever getting to use your firefighter 2 training.

I wish that I could train a canine search and rescue dog.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 11, 2006)

Wish granted.

You get a German Shepard with a blood line going back 1000 years. You and your new friend Thumper go through the training process without any problems. Each of you is praised for how well you work together. A week after you are done with your training you get called to help find a little girl lost in the woods. As you are completing your search grid you come across a pack of wolves. Rather than die himself Thumper abandons you and joines the pack. RIP...


I wish I could get rid of my sorry neighbor.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 12, 2006)

Wish granted-
Your neighbor turns out to be a drug leader and is arrested, but the folks who move in next door are total morons and are forever buggins you with stupid questions and they have two children who are always coming over to your house raiding your fridge and your grocery bills all of a suddenly skyrocket.

I wish I was the smartest person in the world...


----------



## Stevo (Jan 12, 2006)

wish granted

your the smartest person on this rock, but mortally frustrated due to having to deal with stark raving idiots 24/7, you vomit violetly at state of the union addresses, Homeland Insecurity has you on a no-fly list, and O'Riely and faux news regularly spew lies about you....

i wish Cheney's internal defib would pop walkin' in on W and Condi doin' the wild thang...

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 12, 2006)

It pops walkin in on a three some with Gee Dubbya, Ricey and some guy that washes the windows.
Incidently, the FBI reads this, blames you, and now you're locked away in a prison in the dutch highlands, full of sheep farmers, who have been locked away for various reasons. :unsure: 


I wish I had some whiskey... :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2006)

Wish Granted.

Defib goes, but he dies.... and W and Condi both must resign in shame... through a senate power play, Hillary Clinton becomes the new President.


I wish I was 21 already...


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2006)

LMAO!

Wish granted, as you are trying to hop off the bar you were dancing on in a tight leather dress, you realize the frat boys spiked you're 21-jack daniels shots with a bit of LSD. You start hearing colors and seeing music, and consequently vomiting and whacking your head on the bar as you go down hard, butt end up. The bar tender making a banana daquari at the time gets whipped cream on his fingers and the banana slips and conveniently falls atop your .....bottom. The EMS squad shows up and it's your buddies from work, and look! He's got a digital camera!


I wish I had a banana...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 13, 2006)

> CaptainPanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 13, 2006)

you get your banana, but unfortunately you had to remove it from jon, who was all crazy like at the bar. It was unfortunate but at least you met in person!!


I wish it was june, right after graduation!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Wish Granted!

Its June and you think you have graduated.  Unfortuantly, they have your SS# wrong and you are notified they "forgot" to have you take one required class.  That class is only held once every 2 years and you just missed cutoff for it.  In a great amount of despair you turn to Jon for comfort.

I wish my puppy would quit crapping on the floor.


----------



## Jon (Jan 13, 2006)

The puppy does, but starts crapping on your bed instead.

I wish I had a new(er) car...


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 13, 2006)

granted.

you buy a new(er) car, but while your driving it off the lot you get hit by an 18 wheeler like that movie _In Good Company. _Sucks.

I wish that my lost kitten would be magically back home.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 13, 2006)

Granted, the cat comes home, however is infected with the West Nile Virus, HIV, Bird Flu, plague, and rabies...cat bites everyone in th ejugular and the runs off again...everyone bit gets 3 months of quarentine time in lovely Ft. Meade under armed Marine Guard...

I wish that it would snow 12" Sunday after I get off work...


----------



## Stevo (Jan 13, 2006)

granted

it snows 12"....every 3 hours.....the power goes out, the state declares a state of emergency, fema comes to town and wants you to head up relief efforts, the prez says your doing _'one heckova job'_, then fires you because he needs a scapegoat, but then hires you to head up a Congressional investigative committe on why things screwed up, your book goes best seller and you retire a bizillionaire....

i wish pigs could fly....

~S~


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Wish Granted.

Pigs begin flying all over the land.  Then, without warning one of those flying swine flies straight into a 747 causing it to crash in the middle of LA.  The world goes bonkers thinking now the terrorists are brainwashing flying pigs into wiping out civilization as we know it.  Since you made the wish, a mob hunts you down, strings you up to a tree, attaches wings to you and begins calling "HEEEERRREE PIIGGGIIEE!!!"


I wish I had a better bike to ride on my daily bike rides.


----------



## squid (Jan 13, 2006)

Woo hoo! Your fairy godmother brings you a rocket bike!

At first it's wonderful, as you fly across the land smiting evil all over the place.

Then, one day, someone replaces your regular coffee with decaf, and in your resultant fury you go on a destructive rampage. By nightfall, New York, Paris, and Tokyo are burning.

I want a longer vacation.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Alex,
What kinda photos do we need? Nudes? :roflmao:

-CP

Wish granted but you get a permanent unpaid vacation with a pink slip...

I wish my was automatically force fetched and ran like a GPS guided missle.

-CP


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

"I wish my was automatically force fetched and ran like a GPS guided missle."

Wish granted but in your haste, you left out the words "toilet paper"...

"I wish my "toilet paper" was automatically force fetched and ran like a GPS guided missle.

Now, you deal with it...hehehehehe

I wish my wallet was never empty.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2006)

You wallet isn't empty. You have 3 credit cards that are maxed out, and some burger King coupons from 3 years ago.

I wish I had a girlfriend.....


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 19, 2006)

Wish granted.

You meet the most beautiful girl you have ever laid eyes on. She is sweet, kind, careing, has a well paying job, listens to your kind of music, cooks your favorite foods perfectly, loves sports, drives a Mercedes, has a country home in Vermont, and for whatever reason she thinks you are the most wonderful man ever. 4 months into the relationship he confesses to multiple surgeries and you are devastated...


I wish I had a yacht.


----------



## ndilley (Feb 19, 2006)

wish granted...however two days after your yacht magically appears the world goes into an ice age freezing you and your yacht somewhere in the middle of the pacific ocean...

I wish that the winter olympics were over...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 20, 2006)

wish granted

However as the winter olympics end they realize that they missed several events important events, the event is held in your town and as they light the torch the wind carries the flames to your house burning up all your possessions

I wish the world was rid of idiots


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 20, 2006)

Wish granted, the world explodes.


I wish I had patience.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 20, 2006)

Granted. But you go nuts and strangle the first boring person you come in contact with.

I wish I had a giant inflatable balloon thing to jump around in while drinking.


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 21, 2006)

wish granted.

You are hopping around on your "pogo-ball" (yes I remember and I had one) while swigging Boones Strawberry Hill when all of a sudden the pogoball pops and you crack your teeth on the bottle which in turn breaks and sends the business end of the bottle through your hard palette and and you fall onto the pavement, the bottle hits the pavement and hammers the bottle deep into your brain. Your family sues pogo-ball, but they are already bankrupt and no longer a viable organization.

I wish I had a nymphomaniac girlfriend who only speaks hungarian.


----------



## ndilley (Feb 21, 2006)

wish granted..however after a four day sex-ca-pade you lose your job, all your friends leave you, and your house gets repo'ed...while doing your business on the lawn, the hungarian speaking nypho realizes that you are a broke, job-less guy and decides to pack up and move next door with your neighbor porn star ron jeremy...

i wish i could hear what girls are thinking...


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 21, 2006)

wish granted.

however you end up hearing every thought from all woman simultaneously. After three nights of hearing about all the styles of dooney and burke purses and who has the best lowfat muffins, you shoot yourself in the head at the precise moment when you begin to hear what women really think of men, but of course, it's too late.

I wish I had a toyota tacoma extended cab 4x4 monster truck... bright red.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 21, 2006)

wish granted but you get a lemon and you end up losing money while getting the whole hassle straightened out and your still stuck with the lemon.

I wish the local EMS company would hire me and apologize for their hatefulness towards me.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 21, 2006)

Wish granted.

While working one day you're called to your neighbours house, hes having the big one. Since everyone at the house knows you, they expect you to save the guy, but you cant. The family gets mad at you and sues you, and the rest of your neighbours refuse to call the local ambulance anymore because they're afraid you'll kill their loved ones. The amublance servies goes out of business and you're back where you started...except with more enemies.

I wish I had the nerve to tell people whats really on my mind, good or bad.


----------



## ndilley (Feb 22, 2006)

wish granted..while your nerve is now strong your jaw is not...while telling the 300 pound man at the bar "what you are thinking" he displays it with a hay-maker to your face..breaking your jaw causing you can have your jaw reset and wired shut for two months...enjoy drinking from a straw.

I wish that that nurses and doctors realized that emt's were more than ambulance drivers


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 22, 2006)

Wish granted:

In thier realization they all apply to become EMT's and Medics, most of them get hired replaceing the less experiences EMT's and medics on the road and realize in the first week of calls they can't hack it. Half of them puke and leave the scene (and the job) the other half kill thier pt on the way to the ER. By the way there's no one working in the ER, the medical system as we know it crumbles and we are left to rebuild it.


I wish I had some bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 22, 2006)

Wish granted...

you get the BEST Bacon in the world so deliocious so tempting... melt in your mouth, as you savor that bite you learn that the Bacon actually came from your pet cat that went missing three days ago...stunned you choke on it, become cyanotic, and Die Bacon still in hand

I wish my new Boss would go and play a game of Hide and go F**k himself


----------



## MissAmerica (Feb 25, 2006)

*Doggie Wish Granted!*

You succeed in your pooch locating tha lost and resucing tha retarded. HOWEVER..........., you've spent so much time in SuperDog that your wife felt lonely those late nights while you were away and your best friend happened to be at ur house. Hence, she found comfort in his arms. It seems more comfortable than yours so they're movin' ur stuff out to tha dog house. 

I wish people would put back stickies on leads to monitor after use. AAAAAAAnd, roll up nice and neat. That would be so great!! ^_^


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

Granted, they do, but become so annoyed but your demands, they strangle you with the cord...



I wish....

My cold and/or flu would go away, because the fever is frying my brain.. and that my wife would stop being a damn doctor, and find sympathy...... and wait on me hand & foot. :wacko:


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Feb 25, 2006)

wish granted.  but your wife waits just a little be longer on the sympathy, because, well, who doesn't like a bit of fried brain with fava beans?  once you have reached an internal temperature of about 135 to 140 degrees (the temp desired when cooking brains)  you are completely cured of what ails you, forever.  and don't worry your wife was sympathetic the whole time, and by "sympathetic" we all know i mean "hungry".  


i wish for that beautiful man in my class to love me (for about a week, because thats about when i will have found a new man).


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 25, 2006)

ummm wtf was Miss America talking about with pooch locating?? <--confused (Or is she just blonde?maybe she selected an earlier post? I couldnt find the pooch locating thing)

Wish granted...

That beautiful man falls in love with you deeply...for a week... you find another man but the man is so obsessed with you once you leave him he is convinced if he cant have you noone will.... He kidnaps you and slowly butchers your body afterwards telling the cops that his cannabilistic right was to share souls with you, so that he would never be lonely again... all the cops find are your skull so carefully bleached...and loved (the rest of you has now been passed through the sewage...with the expulsion heh)

I really wish that IHOP in my place of location would blow the f**k up (I dont eat there anymore heh)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

Granted. The place blows up. A huge IHOP sign comes flying through the air and squishes you.

I wish someone would tell me what IHOP stands for?


----------



## Stevo (Feb 25, 2006)

granted, every ems'r in the world gets on this site to tell you their cornball nemonic interpetation of IHOP, even Chinese emt's get translators to hound you (but your hungry for more in an hour....)

I hope the newbies (who really don't know how badly i drive yet) find my eyeglass stash....

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

No, really... What does IHOP mean?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

*International House of Pancakes*

WWW.IHOP.COM


----------



## Phridae (Feb 26, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> *International House of Pancakes*
> 
> WWW.IHOP.COM


 
If women with ah, large chests work at hooters, where do women who have one leg work? Thats right, Ihop.


----------



## Jon (Feb 26, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> Wish granted...
> 
> you get the BEST Bacon in the world so deliocious so tempting... melt in your mouth, as you savor that bite you learn that the Bacon actually came from your pet cat that went missing three days ago...stunned you choke on it, become cyanotic, and Die Bacon still in hand
> 
> I wish my new Boss would go and play a game of Hide and go F**k himself


since noone else answered this:

Your boss goes and hides and f-s himself... and you find him doing it in your rig... you puke your guts out, tear up your esophgus, and die a painful death over 5 days...




> I hope the newbies (who really don't know how badly i drive yet) find my eyeglass stash....


As for you, Stevo.... they find them, and use the magnifing glass of them to light the squad building on fire, with your newly found rare micky mantle baseball card on your gear rack..

I wish i didn't work with idiots... who dropped the strecher.... in the ER lot.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Wish Granted Jon.  Now those same idiots you work with don't drop the stretcher in the ER Lot, because y'all don't make it to the ER.  Instead they drop the stretcher while coming down the stairs from a 6th floor call.  You are at the other end, and when they drop it it begins lunging down the stairs with you hanging on to the other end.  Eventually you fall off, are run over by the stretcher, which by the way had a 450 woman on it.  Your neck is broke, your back is crushed.  After a couple days in the hospital you develop flesh eating bacteria, resulting in an agonizing death.  Two days after you die, the letter comes in the mail informing you that you failed your Medic State Exam.


I wish I could loose these last 20 pounds I have been trying to.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 26, 2006)

Stevo wish granted

Newbies find your eyeglass stash and realize they have been decieved... it causes Mutiny at your work place... suddenly you find yourself stripped beaten and tossed in a cell with lustthirsty "bubba" who thinks you have pretty Lips.... Its "Deliverance" all over again

I wish That my adopted sister would go to hell in a handbasket

PHridea Gee havent heard THAT one before... only every 10 customers that would walk in
(My Main job goes to bills was working at IHOP for shopping money heh... Felt good to tell the new manager I didnt F**king need the money and then tell him off NICELY...well Nice as in I pulled him aside away from customers and laid into him heh...starting to work more hours come monday for some OT work)


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2006)

Princess, wish granted.

You and I meet up in Orlando, and have such a good time we both lose the 20lbs we've worked so hard at. We are spotted by scouts and become super rich super models and live out our lives as rich whackers.


Celtic tigress, wish granted.

The handbasket comes, swipes up your adopted sister and takes her off to hell. Unfortunately it has a quota to keep and comes back for you.


I wish this hangover would disappear.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Wingnut...Wish granted.  Your hangover disappears, but only because you and I were in Orlando  and your drunk again....or is it still....we miss our flight home and are forced to live out that richer supermodel whacker life.

(I LOVE that you broke the rules and made my wish turn out good)   


I wish my sons father would not have to be sent to Iraq.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 26, 2006)

(lol Im going to hell anyway)

Princess wish granted...

Your Sons Father gets orders, he isnt meant to be sent to Iraq However they mix up the paperwork he gets stuck on a sub for 6mths...and comes back with a boyfriend named charlie....

I wish that all of us EMTlife Ladies would get together and have a freakinhg ball...hows Fl sound guys???


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

Sick...

Granted.

All the EMT life people are on a boat, we get stuck in a storm, washed half way around the world, and wreck on an island.... Kind of like lost.
We have to decide weather to hunt down the polar bears and strangle them with our littman's, or eat Jon and Chimpie. 

I wish we could skip Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays. The week would consist only of Sat/Sun/Tue/Wed. My favorite days of the week.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey WHCKR...

She didn't say EMTLife "People"  She said LADIES...

You wearing a skirt now??   

Or are you implying "There ain't no ladies here!"  

Ok, wish granted.

Every day those days are gone and now we only  have Sat/Sun/Tue/Wed.  But yoru days off are Mon/Thu/Fri.  And since they are gone, you never get to have anytime off.  This results in missing the birth of your child, your anniversary, your wifes graduation, her birthday, valentines day...

Furious she divorces you and in the divorce she gets all your whacker gear and has you banned from EBAY, revokes your subscription to all your medical journals and gets you assigned to an Ambulance Company who specializes in transporting geriatric incontinent psych patients who like to fling their poo at the closest person.  She then meets Chimpie and falls madly in love and gives him all your precious whacker stuff she got from you in the divorce.

I wish my son wasn't so damn smart.  I am tired of being dumber than a 7 year old.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2006)

^ that was hilarious, you made tea come out my nose. And I had to make that wish come out good, I have that same problem.


Wish granted.

As you make your wish your son simultaneously wishes to have the mind of a female adult obsessed with EMS. The wish gods grant your wishes. He becomes obessesed with EMS and becomes the youngest EMT in history while you have to return to elementary school. On your first day all the kids make fun and pick on you. Battered and bruised the teacher sends you to the principals office for inciting a riot in class, the principal finds you irresistable and makes unwanted advances on you. While he's grabbing at you, you smack him and he falls hitting his head on his desk just right so that the blow kills him. You get up in shock and in walks his secratary seeing you standing over the lifeliess body. She calls the police and you are sent to prison for murder.

I wish that wednesday I pass everything and get hired.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

Granted. But they accuse you of cheating, and you get fired on Thursday.

I wish... I could kill my thirst. I'm dry as dust.









I realize it said ladies... But I was thing the EMTLife Gang Get Together... everyone on a boat. Even though I get seasick.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 26, 2006)

(I bet your wondering how anyone can make this bad...leave it to me)

Wish granted...

you magically get addicted to this drink that stops your thirst.... it replenishes you by reading your brains signatures rendering you the capability to never have to drink again.... But at the same time you begin retaining water, gain 150 pounds the weight increases as the drink continues to quench every little thirst the fluid having nowhere to go..causes you to burst all over the street...and Jon drinks you heh.....

I really wish that I could understand why all my male coworkers are such ignorant dumbA**es


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 26, 2006)

Granted.

Ego v.s. Anatomy = Attitude. Take one away, and we have nothing. Really.

I really wish there was a cure for the flu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's one of the things I dislike about EMS.. We're sickness magnets.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 26, 2006)

Granted,
your blood has been found to harbor immunilogical revelations not seen before in the realm of medicine, every medical university in the world want a _sample_ of it...



i wish the people who write the next ems cirriculum have to try it out themselves in the streets

~S~


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 26, 2006)

Wish granted

They go on the street to try out the curriculm and realize that it is so difficult and such a Pain in the butt, that it becomes total chaos they riot destroy cities and it shuts down the entire EMS as they all throw up their hands and state,"F**k the world" nothing matters people die and well we are all sitting there goin "wtf?"

I wish that every ignorant person in the world would just drop freaking dead...or at least the Arseholes


----------



## ndilley (Feb 27, 2006)

wish granted every ignorant person drops dead...however you are now dispatched to an endless number of DOA codes after answering all calls you realize that the only runs you now make are only granny-transfers...ignorance=job security...

i wish med school wasn't so expensive...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 27, 2006)

Granted

Medical school becomes cheap..even becomes easier every Bozo goes maxing out the classes... you are pushed back with a bunch of jerks and finally have to drop the class because there are too many stupid answers that arise....

I wish the common cold would vanish....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

Poof! It's gone.

Replaced with a Nuclear strain of the avian flu. You get it. End of story.

I wish I had a giant cat costume like they wear on Trigger Happy TV, so I could harass the locals.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 27, 2006)

Heh
wish granted you get your costume,you begin the harassing of locals but then some drunk imbred redneck hick thinks your "Big game" and just happens to have a gun..Bang End of story *grin*

I wish they made more comfortable bras


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2006)

Wish granted. A European manufacturer developes a synthetic material new to the world made specifically for bras. It is so comfortable he sells out his stock in the first week. This in turn jacks up the price of each bra 300 percent. As women all over the world struggle to save enough money each year to pay for just one, Madonna comes out on tour wearing a different color in each city she goes to. This makes the bras even more popular and the price continues to rise. Meanwhile scientists discover that the material used and never tested on monkeys or chimps, B) , changes the cup size on all the women wearing it. This in turn causes women all over the world to need to buy many different sizes, again the prices go up. To keep up with this expensive bra craze you go bankrupt and your spouse leaves you for a man...

I wish I could go on tour with Disturbed.


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2006)

You talk with your agent, and he sets you up to go tour with Disturbed. Unfortunatly, he goofs, and you end up taking a "Very Disturbing" tour and get locked into a local psych ward for 3 weeks instead.

I wish I was of legal age to purchase and consume alcohol.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

Granted.

You get plastered, collapse, and wake up in an ER with tubes in every place possible, and a tattoo of a fat man named Bubba-Sue on your chest, along with a dollar bill and his phone number.

I wish Kerry had won.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 27, 2006)

Wish granted...

your age increases, miraculously you wake up and are 21... you go out buy a few drinks... wake up the next morning and your 41... then 61.. realizing you age double each night you merely reach over and grab a gun blowing your brains out to cease the aging process...

I wish That Osama Bin Laden would blow his own brains out


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2006)

Granted. You discover he was killed back in 2002, and they have just been playing stock footage all these years. I meant, they least they could do is put a calendar in the back ground, or a 2006 automobile. Cheap sons of *****es.

I mean, honestly, who the :censored::censored::censored::censored: wears a robe, a camo jacket, and a turbin in 2006? Jesus would probably be wearing at least a turtle neck and jeans. Wake up middle east, time to move out of 1000BC and into the 21st century. 

I wish... :censored::censored::censored::censored:.. I can't think of anything to wish for. I wish... for a wish.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 28, 2006)

Granted

you wish for the greatest of wishes of all...you come up with it and just as your about to type the wish into this forum a lightening storem causes electricity to course through your Body...cooking you like an overdone peice of KFC chicken heh..

I wish that we would have a hell of a rainstorm..dont care if it floods or anything.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> I wish that we would have a hell of a rainstorm..dont care if it floods or anything.


 
It rains for 40 days and 40 nights. The earth is covered with Water..... and you family wasn't picked for tickets on the "ark II" Nice knowing you.



			
				TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I wish Kerry had won.


 He did.... he just didn't get to occupy 1600 Pennsylvania Ave...

I wish I didn't have to work with a bunch of idiots.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 4, 2006)

*Wish granted.

Your get fired from your job, which doesn't matter anyway because everyone is layed off after all the positions are out-sourced to India, and Anna Nicole Smith had to move to Canada. Reruns of Baywatch are banned on cable, and the entire US government is dissolved in one fell swoop.  Chaos ensues! And I lost my train of thought and cannot remember what else I was going to type!



I wish I could remember what I thought was so funny.*


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 4, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *Wish granted.
> 
> Your get fired from your job, which doesn't matter anyway*



*YOU*** not your...grrrr...I wish I could type better!!!*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2006)

Granted. You discover you can edit what you type, feel dumb, and get committed 302 while beating your head on the keyboard.

I wish we would have a good old fashion nor-easter! Six feet of snow over night, drifting for days, no power for a week!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 4, 2006)

*You can edit your errors only if you discover them while still in the thread. If you leave that thread, and return to find errors, ya can't fix 'em. I didn't realize the "wish game" was going to get personal.*


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 5, 2006)

Wish granted. Your noreaster sweeps through but you only had a electric can opener, and in the 7th week of being stuck in your house with only a stale box of frosted lucky charms, you succumb to starvation.

I wish there were no politics in emergency services.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Mar 5, 2006)

wish granted

Politics leaves the EMS service, as does the military, Jon becomes head of the NREMT as all the other pricks leave and begins beating us with whips as we are forced to erect a statue of stone in his honor

(Maria hun persona?? what are ya talkin about?)

I wish that My adopted sisters biological father would show up at her wedding heh (He didnt get the invite)


----------



## pfmedic (Mar 8, 2006)

Mr. Biology enters mid-ceremony. At the reception, he completely sweeps you off of your feet and you two end up getting married. Your sister does not show up for the wedding, nor does she ever speak to you again.

I wish that all ATV's... especially three-wheelers be destroyed and outlawed.


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 8, 2006)

Wish granted...

They are outlawed. People around the world fight the courts. They win. ATV's are no longer outlawed as the courts find this rediculous and an outlandish waste of legislation. Furthermore they banish you to Canada's worst terrain for spear heading this pathetic movement. They send you there without an ATV to travel with.

I wish people were not so closed minded.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wish granted...everyone becomes so open minded that their brains fall out and you spend every minute of every shift responding to these calls and pronouncing them on the scene.

I wish everyone would take more responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 12, 2006)

wish granted, we become a total self policed society without need for lawyers, notaries, priests, religon, politicians or those stupid viagra e-mails ....

I wish Hillary Clinton would eat a live rat on national TV , preferably at the next Democratic convention while Bill plays pocket pool by her side....



~S~


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> wish granted, we become a total self policed society without need for lawyers, notaries, priests, religon, politicians or those stupid viagra e-mails ....
> 
> I wish Hillary Clinton would eat a live rat on national TV , preferably at the next Democratic convention while Bill plays pocket pool by her side....
> 
> ...



Wish granted, however she chokes on it and goes into cardiac arrest. Every other EMS service in the country is out of service, and you must resuscitate her, or Bill threatens to send you to afghanistan. You arrive on the scene and she's already dead...but he's a persistant man. He continues with his game, and calls Monica for a bit of a quicky.

I wish there was a call right now...


----------

